# From North America Nav to Europe Nav



## gtony (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm currently in Germany with my 2006 Maxima with its North America nav system looking to use it for Europe. How can I do it?


----------



## gtony (Mar 9, 2009)

FYI- Bought a Ebay Europe DVD for UK nissans; did not work, must be a regional code issue like video games ROM disc. North America Nav sys will not read Europe DVD Nav disc.


----------

